
"Computational Photography": On the Lookout, With a Digital Security Camera - smoody
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/04/12/business/12novel.html
======
joshu
I love this stuff.

A few months ago I wrote a multifocal composer in python - like HDR combines
images with different exposures, this combined images with different focuses.
Turned out to be easier than expected (and there are much better toolkits out
there.)

The plenoptic cameras are going to change this field once someone figures out
how to make them.

------
Rod
Some links on Computational Photography, for those who may be interested in
this emerging field:

[http://www.americanscientist.org/issues/pub/computational-
ph...](http://www.americanscientist.org/issues/pub/computational-photography)

<http://stellar.mit.edu/S/course/6/sp07/6.088/index.html>

[http://graphics.cs.cmu.edu/courses/15-463/2005_fall/www/463....](http://graphics.cs.cmu.edu/courses/15-463/2005_fall/www/463.html)

<http://www.cc.gatech.edu/classes/AY2005/cs4803cp_summer>

<http://graphics.stanford.edu/courses/cs448-04-spring>

